# Turning Rotors



## shotokanman (Jun 26, 2007)

03 1.8t jetta; new oem rotors and pads last year, very little wear on pads but slight pulsing due to warped rotors. Can I safely have them turned then bed the old pads?
thanks
d


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Turning Rotors (shotokanman)*

OEM VW rotors don't warp that easy. If you replaced the pads and rotors last year with OEM parts, and there is little wear on the rotors, then most probably the vibration is due to pad material deposited on rotors which can be removed with a minimal cut on the rotors.
The problem is going to be finding a someone willing to take the time to do the minimal cut (means they have to stand there and watch), rather than the lazy man's way of taking a big single cut to save time. 


_Modified by germancarnut51 at 1:24 PM 1-8-2009_


----------



## BornReddy (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Turning Rotors (germancarnut51)*

the vibration is due to wrapped rotors you can go to a shop and have then machine them for you to make them true again and you can still use your pads as long as there is pad there. and any shop will turn rotors even if a couple thousandth because you dont have to sit there and watch them just set it and let it go.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Turning Rotors (BornReddy)*

The problem is that the cutting takes machine time. Lazy technicians don't want to tie the machine up, so most of them do 1 huge cut to guarantee they they cut far enough in one pass. They are notworried about how long the rotors will last, and many do not even check the thickness of the rotors before and after cutting for minimum thickness.
The proper way is to set a minimal cut, stand there, make sure that enough is being taken to clean the rotors, adjust as necessary, and run the rotors a 2nd time at the same setting, once the minimal setting necessary is found.
Doing it the right way takes a little more machine time, and labor, which is why most technicians take a huge single cut. Saves them time.
Normally I would recommend replacing rotors instead of having them cut for this reason. BUT the OP stated that they are OEM rotors (if real VW they were expensive) with minimal pad wear. That would say to me that the rotors may be worth trying to save if a good shop can be located to cut the rotors.


----------



## shotokanman (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Turning Rotors (germancarnut51)*

thanks for the posts guys, yes they were oem german and expensive and the pads are hardly worn. I had to panic stop a couple of times when some douchebag pulled out in front of me and the tech at the dealer said that will slightly warp them. They wanted to just replace the whole deal at a bunch of money. I will take your advice on the turning and make sure it is done correctly.
d


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Turning Rotors (shotokanman)*

To help prevent roto warping..make sure hub surface is wire brushed to eliminate any corrosion deposits that stick up...torque wheel lugs in proper star patter AND do it in stages! Crankin down one lug @ a time and maybe way over torque spec with an impact gun is the way many tire "jockeys" produce warped rotors!


----------



## badufay (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Turning Rotors (spitpilot)*

i just had similiar brake issues. I replaced the rotors and pads, and when doing so, i found that the lower caliper slide pins were completely seized on both sides. Finally got them out, cleaned and lubed, and installed everything. works perfect now.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Turning Rotors (shotokanman)*

I would mic them in four places (in quaters this would tell how bad the warp is).There is micrometer that is made for rotors.(thats the bad part).The measuring end has like two Ls or points to get into groves and over the worn lip on the rotor.Turning a rotor corectly should only take 3 cut maximum.two fast cutts and one slow cut.The slow cut should be minimal,around 2 thousandths this cut done coretly give you a buitiful looking profesional done job.For the pads as long as they are not glazed,and staight they shold be ok.If they are glazed they are done.










_Modified by 83mk2scirocco at 8:13 AM 1-11-2009_


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Turning Rotors (83mk2scirocco)*

You don't measure warp with a "mike", rotor can be perfectly even in thickness all the way round and still be warped. You need dial indicator set up on caliper carrirer..turn rotor and you'll measure the real warpage (AKA "runout"). Same as measuring for bent clutch disc! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevinstanley66 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Turning Rotors (spitpilot)*

I didn't think you can turn a warped rotor....the metal heats up and causes the warp. Even though you maybe able to turn them, which I doubt, you still have a warped rotor.....somewhere.








If it were me I'd replace the rotors...without question.


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Turning Rotors (shotokanman)*

Hey man, before going through all that trouble, why not try loosening all lug bolts on each wheel and re-tightening everything with a torque wrench. I believe the stock spec is 80ft/lbs? It's worth a shot. I don't see how slamming on the brakes one time would warp your rotors?? Seriously, unless you stood their and watched, even a dealer mechanic, tighten up your wheels lugs with a torque wrench, you just never know. Over-tightening lug bolts with an impact would definitely, at least temporarily, warp your rotors but not permanently destroy them. What have you got to lose?


----------



## shotokanman (Jun 26, 2007)

so many opinions on this. Even local mechanics differ on this. As for the last post, I always change my own wheels and use a torque wrench, only an impact to snug the bolts so that isn't it. I may just replace them and get it over with. Next topic, stock type vented or go with slotted and or drilled, with hawk pads?
thanks everyone


----------



## badufay (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (shotokanman)*

Aftermarket vented (OEM) rotors for these cars are less than $25 a piece. Just buy some new ones and enjoy your 2 year warranty with them and don't mess with the hassle of machining them. Most local auto part stores stock them.
-Ben


----------



## vdubtech14 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Turning Rotors (shotokanman)*

how do you know it is the same set making the pulsation. i have seen rear rotors warp just as easily. just get going about 60mph and pull the ebrake and if you fell a vibration its in the rears. maybe they went bad. i just turned my fronts a couple months ago but the pulsation is coming back. i agree with some of the other post that when the rotor is warped it is more than just the face of it and when it gets hot it will warp again. also i worked in a vw dealer for a while, brake pulsation isnt uncommon, see it all the time. stock rotors will warp just as much as aftermarket one. i see a lot of the new s class Mercedes rotors warping around 10k on them also. i dont agree that over torquing the wheel will cause this. some of the old guys have been putting wheels on for 30 years, and only when the mk4 comes out is there a problem with front and rear rotors getting warped. i dont think it is from that. now severely over torquing wheels may cause this, but some of those cars havent even had the wheels off once and the rotors are warped. i think it is more a problem with manufac then anything else. but thats my 2 cents. take it as you will. gl. i recommend turning the rotors that are warped, and take off as little as possible, be it front or rears. and see how long you can go without a pulsation. i know checker and autozone will turn the rotors, i dont know if they will do a good job, but they will do it. gl again.


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (shotokanman)*

If you have vented rotors just replace them. The dealers near me advised they do not turn the vented rotors - aka GLI, GTI, TT rotors - they just replace them. If you're sick of messin' with it then, yeah, just replace them. 
For what it's worth, I replaced all of my GLI stock rotors with Eurospec slotted rotors from Performance Cafe, Hawk Performance Ceramic pads from Tirerack and the biggest bang for the buck were these little gems:
http://www.tyrolsport.com/inde...t=365
Worth every penny and easy to install. Good luck!


----------



## digraph (Jul 23, 1999)

*more questions...*

I'm in a similar situation. The thing is that I got pulsations right after new rotors (stupid to not complain). BUT - for me the pulsation is temperature sensitive:
The colder it is outside, the more I feel pulsations. And not at light & heavy brake applications, only at moderate pedal pressure.
Here's my question: If retorquing the rotors doesn't do anything, isn't it just cheaper to buy a new rotor and swap it with each existing rotor till I get it right?
this is just a daily driver, non performance application.


_Quote, originally posted by *DC Jetta Guy* »_Hey man, before going through all that trouble, why not try loosening all lug bolts on each wheel and re-tightening everything with a torque wrench. I believe the stock spec is 80ft/lbs? It's worth a shot. I don't see how slamming on the brakes one time would warp your rotors?? Seriously, unless you stood their and watched, even a dealer mechanic, tighten up your wheels lugs with a torque wrench, you just never know. Over-tightening lug bolts with an impact would definitely, at least temporarily, warp your rotors but not permanently destroy them. What have you got to lose?


----------

